# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ایا تصمیم درستی بود؟؟

## فروهر

سلام خدمت همه بچه های انجمن ...
من یک مادر هستم و یک فرزند پسر متولد ۷۸ هیچ موقع تا کلاس یازدهم پسرم اجباری به درس نداشت دانش آموز کاملا متوسط تا کلاس یازدهم به طور جدی شروع کرد با یهترین کتابها و مشاور اقای فرهمند خودشم به شدت میخوند ولی هیچ موقع تراز از ۵۹۰۰ بالاتر نیمد و سال دوازهم بعد از عید مثلا حداقل روزانه ۱۳ ساعت مطالعه داشت ...
ما رویا پرداز نبودیم و از اول حتی به سه رشته اصلی فکرم نمیکردیم اما فیزیو تراپی و بینایی رو دوست داشت که قبولی اونها هم سخت بود 
من پسر خودم رو میشناختم و میدونستم ممکنه نتونه برای سال بعد پشت کنکور با انگیزه بمونه چون بعد دوسال برای کسی که خیلی درس خون نیست سخت بود باز هم ادامه دادن و مهمانی و تفریح نرفتن .
خلاصه کنکور برگزار شد و ایشون رشته اتاق عمل روزانه شهر کرد قبول شد ...گفت میمونم و سال دیگه ممکنه پردیس فیزیو بیارم یا بینایی و شنوایی ولی من اجازه ندادم گعتم نمیتونی کم میاری پست کنکور موندن مشکله ....ولی دو دل شدم الان نمبدونم ایا انصراف بده و دوباره شرکت کنه ...با توجه به این که همه تلاشس رو کرد چه اتفاقی قراره سال دوم بیافته ...همه امکانات فراهم بود و خودش نهایت تلاشش رو کرد ..‌بعصی مواقع میگه اگه مونده بودم میشد اما ایشون بالاترین ترازش در ۲ سال ۵۹۰۰ بود ...۰طور امکان داشت بتونه ...واقعا سر در گمم..نظراتتون رو میخونم ...و ممنون

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
بهترین کارو کردید!
و رشته ی پسرتون هم خوبه!
جای پیشرفت داره.
و شما نگران نباشید شاید اگه امسال هم مجددا پشت کنکور میموند رتبه ی بدتری میاورد 
والدین هیچ وقت بدی فرزنداشون رو نمیخوان!

شما پیش مشاور هم که برید همینو میگه بهتون...
اکثرا مشاورا معتقدن نباید با این وضعیت جامعه و هزارتا مشکل دیگه پشت کنکور موند!

----------


## Mahdyu

اگه هم امسال انصراف بده یک سال از کنکور محروم خواهد بود و 99 نمیتونه انتخاب رشته کنه. بهترین کارو کردید نگران نباشید, اختلافی با هن ندارن این رشته ها

----------


## ZedeZamin

*به نظر من بی خیال کنکور مجدد باشه و رشته خودش رو ادامه بده در مقایسه با خوندن دوباره برای کنکور مجدد بهتره.*

----------


## Dmz.official

> سلام خدمت همه بچه های انجمن ...
> من یک مادر هستم و یک فرزند پسر متولد ۷۸ هیچ موقع تا کلاس یازدهم پسرم اجباری به درس نداشت دانش آموز کاملا متوسط تا کلاس یازدهم به طور جدی شروع کرد با یهترین کتابها و مشاور اقای فرهمند خودشم به شدت میخوند ولی هیچ موقع تراز از ۵۹۰۰ بالاتر نیمد و سال دوازهم بعد از عید مثلا حداقل روزانه ۱۳ ساعت مطالعه داشت ...
> ما رویا پرداز نبودیم و از اول حتی به سه رشته اصلی فکرم نمیکردیم اما فیزیو تراپی و بینایی رو دوست داشت که قبولی اونها هم سخت بود 
> من پسر خودم رو میشناختم و میدونستم ممکنه نتونه برای سال بعد پشت کنکور با انگیزه بمونه چون بعد دوسال برای کسی که خیلی درس خون نیست سخت بود باز هم ادامه دادن و مهمانی و تفریح نرفتن .
> خلاصه کنکور برگزار شد و ایشون رشته اتاق عمل روزانه شهر کرد قبول شد ...گفت میمونم و سال دیگه ممکنه پردیس فیزیو بیارم یا بینایی و شنوایی ولی من اجازه ندادم گعتم نمیتونی کم میاری پست کنکور موندن مشکله ....ولی دو دل شدم الان نمبدونم ایا انصراف بده و دوباره شرکت کنه ...با توجه به این که همه تلاشس رو کرد چه اتفاقی قراره سال دوم بیافته ...همه امکانات فراهم بود و خودش نهایت تلاشش رو کرد ..‌بعصی مواقع میگه اگه مونده بودم میشد اما ایشون بالاترین ترازش در ۲ سال ۵۹۰۰ بود ...۰طور امکان داشت بتونه ...واقعا سر در گمم..نظراتتون رو میخونم ...و ممنون


سلام و عرض ادب
برای موفقیت در کنکور سخت کوشی یکی از عامل های موفقیت هست ! روش مطالعه و شناخت درست کنکور هم به همون اندازه مهمه . 
بودند کسانی که با مطالعه ی کمتر ولی اصولی رشته های برتر بهترین دانشگاه هارو آوردند . پس ساعت مطالعه ی بالا در صورتی مثمر ثمر واقع میشه که بقیه ی فاکتورها هم لحاظ بشه ( این رو گفتم چون اکثر والدین صرفا به ساعت مطالعه توجه میکنن در صورتی که اگر مثلا روش مطالعه درست نباشه ، زیاد خوندن فایده ای نداره )
و میگید رویاپرداز نبودید در صورتی که حداقل 13 ساعت مطالعه داشت ! چرا کسی که اینقدر مطالعه میکنه نباید به رشته های تاپ فکر کنه ؟! چرا شما این رو رویا میدونستید ؟! قطعا یه جای کار مشکل داشته ! اگر تصمیم به شرکت دوباره گرفت باید این مشکل ریشه یابی و حل بشه . در کل می خوام بگم اگر شخصی تلاش کنه راهی رو بره که به مقصد نمیرسه ، وقت خودش رو تلف کرده 
با اجبار کردن افراد برای رفتن به رشته ای که دوستش ندارن مخالفم ! شاید در کوتاه مدت بشه گفت که خب دیگه رفت دانشگاه و در آینده یک کاری داره و ... ولی ممکنه باعث بشه که فرزند شما زندگی داشته باشه که هرگز نمی خواسته ! بعضی از افرادی که رشته ای مثل پزشکی میرن هم همینطورن و زندگی ایده آل والدینشون رو زیست میکنن و نه زندگی خودشون رو ! به نظرم ببینید در زندگی دنبال چی هست و راهنماییش کنید که چطوری میتونه بهشون برسه . شاید اصلا این رشته ای که رفته مناسب باشه برای رسیدن به اهدافش و یا شاید باید راهکار دیگه ای پیدا کنید .
موفق باشید

----------

